# Interesting Story-Proud of these Folks



## Hoosier Hay Farms (Aug 17, 2009)

Anybody from down around Athens, TN that can add to the story. Sounds like the fed and state officials let them down. Not wanting to upset anyone, just wanting to share a bit of history I had never heard of before and show that it is the bad people that are the problem and that good people will prevail. Got to give credit to these folks from what I read so far.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Athens_%281946%29


----------

